# CRS - Hawaiian Fish Have Landed.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A great shipment of fish from Hawaii have landed. Our list includes:

Achilles Tangs
Chevron Tang
Yellow Tangs
Kole Tangs
Dussumieri Tangs

Mystery Wrasse
Hawaiian Cleaner Wrasse

Golden Dwarf Moray Eel 
Male and Female Flame Wrasse 

Flame Angels
Potter's Wrasses

*Latezonatus Clownfish*

We are also very proud to have what may be the *LAST* specimen of Latezonatus Clownfish available for retail sale for a while to come from world renowned fish breeder Karen Brittain. 

Ms. Brittain has been exceptionally focused with her work with "Rising Tide Conservation" and has not had the time to breed and rear her clownfish as of late. We were recently informed that her Latz pair spawned just a few days ago and it will be at least until the fall before any more are available. This healthy specimen came directly from Ms. Brittain. She was kind enough to send her final 4 Latz to GTAAquaria member: "Taipan"/Red. Of these remaining 4, 3 have gone to a private collector/breeder. We were fortunate to acquire 1. 

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/05/04/karen-brittains-latezonatus-exemplory-examples-captie-breed-fish/


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Latezonatus Clownfish......*

Thanks for everyone's interest in the Latezonatus Clownfish. Please contact the store directly for details.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

long shot... anyone going to Burlington from GTA?  would love that clown


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How much is that clownfish?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Latezonatus Clownfish - SOLD!*

We're sad to see this little clown fish go. However; we are happy that it's gone to a good home. Thanks for everyone's overwhelming interest.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hawaiian Shipment Pictures.....*

As requested. Enjoy.


----------

